# Looking for a professional-grade spray lacquer



## thedudeabides (Oct 20, 2009)

Home Depot and Lowes seem to have given up on lacquers and now stock dozens of different polyurethanes and no lacquer.

I'm looking for a professional-grade lacquer I can spray on with my HVLP system. What are the pros using these days? This application will be over latex-based paint. Thanks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sherwin williams can help.


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish I had a Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore store near me but I live in the sticks. If it's not at HD or Lowes, the Internet is my only other option : (


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been spraying Deft. I know it says not to on the can but i have not had any problems. It is available at both HD and Lowes


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Take a look at Hoods Finishs http://www.hoodfinishing.com/
Their Magna-Shield® Pre-Catalyzed Lacquer Clear is a great product that I have been using for several years. 
I like it because it is more durable than Nitrocellulose Lacquer but it is just as easy to apply. I spray it with a HVLP system and have had great results. 
I have four projects in my gallery that have that finish on them. (sorry, I do not know how to link to the project gallery)
I have never applied it over latex paint so I would check with them before buying.
I have no affiliation to Hoods Finishes…just a happy customer.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.mlcampbell.com/
We have been using this brand for several yrs in our cabinet shop.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Deft Brushing Lac is the same as their past spraying lac. They had to put Brushing on it because of the Calif. voc laws. I use it above any other lacs and have been using it for years, Sprays well with either hvlp or conventional systems. I have 2 Lowe's near me and they have problems keeping it in stock. I also use Gemini medium-rubbed lac. It's just as easy to use as the Deft and gives a nice soft finish. The only time I use pre-cat anthing is the paint only when I have to glaze a set of kitchen cabinets.


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 20, 2009)

Home Depot didn't sell any lacquer at all, but the Lowes does carry the Deft Brush On Lacquer, which clearly states that it can't be sprayed. I was tempted to just buy it anyway, but didn't. Now that a couple of you have said you spray it with no problems I'll pick up a gallon of it tomorrow. Thanks for quick replies guys!


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Deft also says you don't have to thin it but I build my coats with different mixes of the lac. I do the first coat 50/50 and more or less just dust it on to raise the grain and sand between each coat. After that coat I change my mix to about 80/20 80 being the Deft. I spray several coats at that mix and then on the last 2 coats I usually go with a 90/10 mix. I have a friend that doesn't mix it and his results are just fine also. We just do things differently spraying.The reason it says it can't be sprayed backs up again to the California voc laws and I feel sure that's why it's on the instructions. It's a very forgiving lac and when you learn how to mix and spray it then you should be pleased with the results. I've got it on many sets of kitchen cabinets and furniture and it's never let me down. I started using the Deft in about 1998.


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 20, 2009)

I was planning on spraying it without mixing, with about 7-9 coats. I'm trying to achieve the difficult "piano finish" on my kitchen cabinetry, and I'm about 8 coats in so far, with primer, wood filler, and 6 coats of high-gloss paint. Then comes the lacquer followed by hand-rubbed paste wax. It's taken me longer to finish the work than it was to assemble it but already the results are impressive, even without the lacquer or paste wax.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

If you are going over any white (or off-white) finish, be very careful to get what's called a water-white lacquer.
9Or at least it used to) Other laquers will yellow badly over time.

As Dez said ML Cambell is a great company if you have access to it.
I use Gemini, another good laquer.

Waterborn laquer might be a good choice going over latex. I know ML Cambell has it . Most manufacturers do now because of Government regulations on solvent based products. I have not yet used it. I guess I'm old school. I have sprayed solvent based for about 45 years now. Kind of hard to change now.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Check with an auto parts store that specializes in paints and finishing. I've sprayed it on motorcycles for years no reason it wouldn't work on wood I'd probably seal the wood with shellac 1st. My 2 pennies.


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 20, 2009)

Kent, I am spraying the lacquer over white cabinetry. I know I'm not going to find any water-white lacquer at HD or Lowes, so I'd have to order and have it shipped. I've been told to stick with lacquer over polyurethane, but the availability of poly is much greater. Would you ever consider spraying on poly instead of lacquer?


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

I second the vote for Sherwin Williams, their product is very easy to work with and gives great results when sprayed and the price isn't bad either!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

You are right, you won't find Pro lacquer of any brand at the box stores. I would get it shipped in if it were me.

As far as poly, personally I wouln't consider it--only because I have never used it and feel like my kitchen is not the place to start. I have used lacquer extensively for a long time, so I'm very comfortable with it.
You are going to have a learning curve anyway, so maybe poly would be a good alternative for you. Make sure it won't yellow though.

PS. To save cofusion, water-white and water born are two different things. What I am calling water-white is Nitrocellulous Lacquer-solvent based. Water born is water based. I've not used that, so i'm not sure my terminology is right.

I've meet with the ML Cambell rep here. I know they have a water born that is excellent over white finishes.

Good luck, if you need anything else, don't hesitate to ask.


----------

